# [Risolto][UltraOT]pedofilia in rete. come segnalare e a chi?

## Apetrini

Scusate se apro questo post che non ha nulla a che fare con gentoo, ma girando in internet sono inciampato su materiale pedofilo. Apparentemente sembrava un'altra cosa, ma poi si è rivelato un mucchio di filmati dove 12enni(maschi) avevano incontri in gruppo e c'erano anche delle indicazioni su chi contattare e un numero di telefono...

Ora arrivo al punto....io ho pensato che questa cosa andava quantomeno segnalata e mi è venuto in mente il sito della polizia di stato, ma il form che bisogna compilare per le segnalazioni non permette segnalazioni anonime.

Ora io mi chiedo, ma esiste un modo anonimo per segnalare certe cose a chi di dovere????

Non mi va di dare i miei dati alla polizia, non vorrei mai che loro per verificare queste cose andassero a curiosare nei miei log...

Ho pensato anche di mettere nome e cognome falso, ma ricordandomi che la dicchiarazione di falso è un reato ho scartato l'idea...

Ora qualcuno mi dia un consiglio perche non è la prima volta che trovo in giro roba che dovrebbe essere segnalata....

P.s. scusate ancora per il grande OT ma il forum gentoo è l'unico forum dove posto, non saprei a chi altro rivolgermi.

----------

## mambro

Guarda qui.

http://www.poliziadistato.it/pds/informatica/contatti.html

Ci sono gli indirizzi email quindi puoi prenderti un open relay e mandare una email pseudoanonima.. che io sappia non dovrebbe essere illegale

----------

## silian87

DI solito sentivo che si usava questo sito. Qua permettono di emttere un alias.

http://www.pedofilia.it/index/indexhomes.htm

----------

## CarloJekko

basta chiamare i carabinieri che dovrebbero mettere in contatto con la postale...

----------

## Apetrini

@silian87: ottimo questo è almeno un punto di partenza.

Il problema è che non hanno concepito forme di scambio alternative al web, come per esempio il p2p. Io ho scaricato un file(pensando di scaricarne un altro; file che oltrettutto aveva un sacco di fonti) e quando ho finito non riuscivo ad aprirlo perche sembrava che l'archivio fosse corrotto. Allora ho pensato lo rinomino in avi che sarà il solito film porno...alla fine era un filmato pedofilo con tanto di contatti e tutto il resto.

Non so se qualcuno di voi intuisce il problema con la polizia postale....

----------

## Cazzantonio

Intanto che schifo e poi scusa ma che c'entra con il foum gentoo?

Ma vai dai carabinieri....

Sono indeciso se chiudere il post o meno...   :Rolling Eyes:   aspetterò il consiglio degli altri mod

----------

## silian87

Effettivamente non centra una mazza con questo forum. C'e' da dire anche che e' una cosa di importanza MOLTO ALTA, nonche' GRAVISSIMA.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono indeciso se chiudere il post o meno...  aspetterò il consiglio degli altri mod
> 
> 

 

Penso che  sia meglio aspettare altri mod. Resta in ogni caso una situazione delicatissima, anche perche' penso che se per chiedere aiuto su come segnalare cose di questa importanza bisogna andare OT, che lo si faccia, stiamo parlando di cose molto improtanti.

Piuttosto lo lascerei a futura memoria in caso che il problema si ponga di nuovo. Della serie una volta va bene, ma le altre voslte guardate qua.

Lascio la parola ai nostri ottimi mods   :Wink:  .

----------

## codadilupo

Senti, telefona ai carabinieri, e non se ne parla piu'.

Mi pare la cosa iu' veloce e sensata. Almeno hai la sicurezza che qualcuno ha saputo quello che gl'hai detto. Con una mail ad un indirizzo cosi' generico, non si puo' dire se leggano, e fra quanto.

Idem compilando un form on-line.

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

Però facci sapere cosa ti dicono ormai...

----------

## Apetrini

@Cazzantonio:

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Scusate se apro questo post che non ha nulla a che fare con gentoo

 

@codadilupo:

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> ... il p2p.Io ho scaricato un file...Non so se qualcuno di voi intuisce il problema con la polizia postale....

 

Ok alla fine domani telefono ai Carabinieri, magari da un telefono pubblico con una scheda nuova. Prima però mi segno l'indirizzo ed2k e codice hash del file....

----------

## =DvD=

ma se l'hai trovato su un p2p telefonare lasciail tempo che trova.

Rischi di mettere nei casini chi l'ha scaricato come te per sbaglio.

Io pensavo fosse un sito (li la cosa sambia)

----------

## codadilupo

si', ma qualcuno, comunque, l'ha messo in giro. E da quel che ho capito, nel filmato ci sono anche i riferimenti per contattare chi l'ha prodotto.

Ad ogni modo, oggi sento una persona che per lavoro affronta questioni simili. Se vuoi posso chiedere quale sia il modo migliore di muoversi, ni questi casi.

Coda

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

fai un cd e spedisci via posta prioritaria.

----------

## Cazzantonio

ma come mai tutta questa voglia di anonimato... mica l'hai scaricato apposta... mica avrai paura che mettano dentro te...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

poi magari becchi un carabiniere che frequenta il forum gentoo e ti rintracciano lo stesso...   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> fai un cd e spedisci via posta prioritaria.

 

Penso che sia la via migliore se realmente c'é bisogno di anonimato.

----------

## Apetrini

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ma come mai tutta questa voglia di anonimato... mica l'hai scaricato apposta...

 

il filmato pedofilo no, ma proviamo ad immaginare una ipotetica situazione in cui io ho voluto scaricare un qualcosa protetto da copyright, poi ho scaricato il filmato pedofilo. Non è forse illegale questo? se il file si chiama nomegruppo.rar ed è un filmato pedofilo forse loro mi chideranno come mai volevo scaricare qualcosa coperto da copyright..o sbaglio?

Da qui evviva l'anonimato....

----------

## silian87

Penso che in questi casi ti ringrazino e basta.... non penso ci sia il rischio che ti si mettano contro... sarebbero stronzi per niente.

----------

## Onip

e tu digli che volevi, che so, openoffice2.0.rar, tanto su edonkey contano l'hash e il link ed2k:// no?

----------

## cloc3

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   ma come mai tutta questa voglia di anonimato... mica l'hai scaricato apposta... 
> 
> il filmato pedofilo no, ma proviamo ad immaginare una ipotetica situazione in cui io ho voluto scaricare un qualcosa protetto da copyright...

 

Francamente, o decidi di affrontare il problema oppure no. Dipende da quanto ti sta a cuore.

I carabinieri non sono stupidi, e se ti comporti francamente ti rispetteranno.

Devi solo esporre il materiale relativo al fatto e non ti verrà chiesto altro.

Nascondendoti o cercando inutili inganni, invece, non farai che alimentare su te stesso sospetti indesiderati.

Davvero, chiudilo tu, questo topic, e fai quello che devi  :Smile: .

----------

## CarloJekko

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*    *Cazzantonio wrote:*   ma come mai tutta questa voglia di anonimato... mica l'hai scaricato apposta... 
> 
> il filmato pedofilo no, ma proviamo ad immaginare una ipotetica situazione in cui io ho voluto scaricare un qualcosa protetto da copyright... 
> 
> Francamente, o decidi di affrontare il problema oppure no. Dipende da quanto ti sta a cuore.
> ...

 

ragazzi io mi alleno con carabinieri e g.f. di stupido non hanno nulla...  sono persone come noi... e soprattutto scaricano anche loro dalla grande rete...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> I carabinieri non sono stupidi, e se ti comporti francamente ti rispetteranno.

 

 :Laughing: 

Scusa ma mi è scappata la risata   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Apetrini scusa non ci avevo pensato... vai di anonimato che è meglio...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   I carabinieri non sono stupidi, e se ti comporti francamente ti rispetteranno. 
> 
> Scusa ma mi è scappata la risata   
> 
> Apetrini scusa non ci avevo pensato... vai di anonimato che è meglio...  

 

Cazzantonio. Sono basito.

L'anonimato è uno strumento che si usa quando è in gioco la propria privacy.

Qui si tratta di tutela di minori. C'è di mezzo l'interese di altri, non quello diretto di Apetrini. Esiste una precisa responsabilità dell'adulto, che non può essere elusa in alcun modo, anche in assenza di un rapporto parentale definito. In questo caso, intervenire è obbligatorio e deve essere esplicito.

Tu stesso hai osservato che l'argomento non avrebbe dovuto essere discusso sul forum, ma la cosa è avvenuta e non è possibile tornare indietro.

Tuttavia, la denuncia anonima è meno peggio del silenzio, ma costituisce reato ugualmente, perchè ostacola l'intervento delle forze dell'ordine che sono costrette ad utilizzare con maggiori cutele l'informazione ricevuta, e determina una forma di favoregggiamento.

Discutere di attività illegali, in questo forum, è proibito nelle linee guida.

< testo rimosso dall'autore perché inutilmente aggressivo  >

----------

## Danilo

Potresti parlare prima con un amico avvocato.

Se non sbaglio il p2p "casalingo" (senza farci soldi per inteso) e' soggetto a sole sanzioni amministrative: qui stiamo parlando di penale e solo l'azione penale e' obbligatoria per il pm senza denuncia di parte. 

Io probabilmente:

 - avrei eliminato le prove immediate di "quello che non c'entra" (cancellati gli altri files non regolari).

 - sarei andato a parlare con loro stessi (carabinieri, polizia o altri).

Quando ci andai a parlare li trovai sempre comprensivi ed attenti "al sodo".

IMHO loro stessi potrebbero asserire che sia arrivata una segnalazione anonima: ma tu "dovresti"  accertarti che venga presa in considerazione.

... IMHO

----------

## prada

Teoricamente il fatto di portare a conoscenza degli inquirenti l'esistenza di quel file, di dove trovarlo nonche' del link che dimostra che si tratta di un fatto realmente avvenuto e' sufficiente no? Voglio dire, la denuncia dopo puo anche farla un carabiniere una volta che gli hai comunicato l'episodio. Per caso e' possibile presentarsi a parlare in caserma, senza fornire i proprio dati, spiegando che si preferisce restare anonimi ma che un fatto cosi non puo passare inosservato?

So che non e come farsi carico della denuncia ma come ho detto il carabiniere ha la responsabilita di portare avanti questa cosa, e se io stesso fossi uno di loro ti ringrazierei per la segnalazione. Non mi sono trovato in queste situazioni prima, pero spero che possa funzionare cosi..

----------

## knefas

(OT: usa "file" per vedere il tipo di file...a me sta cosa dei file "sbagliati" e' capitata un paio di altre volte, ma per fortuna erano "maggiori"! :p)

Cmq riportare la cosa e' un'azione molto meritevole. Io andrei a fare due chiacchiere amichevoli in caserma, e mi farei consigliare da loro su cosa fare.

(OT: pedofilia.it con firefox si vede davvero male!)

----------

## Danilo

 *prada wrote:*   

> Per caso e' possibile presentarsi a parlare in caserma, senza fornire i proprio dati, spiegando che si preferisce restare anonimi ma che un fatto cosi non puo passare inosservato?
> 
> 

 

Se non e' possibile da me lo si fa'.

In fin dei conti stai denunciando un fatto con conseguenze penali, mentre tu hai commesso un fatto con conseguenze civili...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Se non e' possibile da me lo si fa'.
> 
> In fin dei conti stai denunciando un fatto con conseguenze penali, mentre tu hai commesso un fatto con conseguenze civili...

 

Questo mi sembra ragionevole...

Ora i motivi per cui uno possa voler rimanere anonimo sono i più vari (anche che so... un immigrato irregolare che si imbatta in un caso del genere... che fa?), tuttavia se tali motivi sono meno gravi (di diversi ordini di grandezza) del fatto che si vuole denunciare penso che venga chiuso un occhio...

Per quanto riguarda cloc3 che chiedeva una mia ratifica abbiamo chiarito via pm che si trattava solo di una battuta   :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ho fatto.

Mi sono recato presso uno dei telefoni pubblici e ho chiamato il 112, ma dopo aver spiegato l'accaduto mi hanno invitato di chiamare 113.

Chiamo il 113 e mi dicono che devo rivolgermi direttamente alla polizia postale e mi danno il numero da chiamare.

Il numero è a pagamento, poco male se non fosse che il telefono che sto usando è scassato e non accetta monetine.

Dopo aver girovagato un po' trovo un altro telefono pubblico che (fortunatamente) accetta i miei 50 cent.

Chiamo, spiego l'accaduto e prontamente l'operatore mi spiega che è un reato scaricare cose protette dal diritto d'autore e poi gentilmente mi invita a dare i miei dati. Io spiego che voglio rimanere anonimo e lui infine accetta di "segnare giu" la mia testimonianza...

Gli do i dati con i quali puo reperire il file incriminato e me ne torno a casa...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

hai fatto benissimo così!

----------

## knefas

Mi pare ben fatto, speriamo che facciano qualcosa ora  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Chiamo, spiego l'accaduto e prontamente l'operatore mi spiega che è un reato scaricare cose protette dal diritto d'autore e poi gentilmente mi invita a dare i miei dati. Io spiego che voglio rimanere anonimo e lui infine accetta di "segnare giu" la mia testimonianza...

 

Questo conferma le tue legittime paure nel denunciare personalmente il fatto...

A futura memoria potresti postare il numero della polizia postale...   :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=56955

È la stanchezza o c'entra qualcosa?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *earcar wrote:*   

> http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=56955
> 
> È la stanchezza o c'entra qualcosa?

 

non credo dato che parla di p2p.. li dice che c'era materiale condiviso...

----------

## Kimmei

Beh, direi che l'argomento sfruttamento sessuale dei minori ci riguarda tutti.

Per legge la detenzione di materiale pedo-pornografico è punita PENALENTE.

Cmq vi posto un paio di link utili.

http://www.ecpat.it/

http://www.telefonoarcobaleno.com/

Far finta di niente di fronte a certi crimini, ci rende colpevoli quanto chi li commette.

----------

